# newly restored 67 rebuilt engine problem



## Littlegto67 (Oct 8, 2017)

I have a 67 restored to original except for the Edelbrock carburetor (because the old one was too messed up to rebuild). I literally picked this car up last week and was waiting for a nice day to go out and drive. I started her up this morning, and there was a somewhat rough idle but she hadn't been started since last week so I didn't think it was a big deal. We drove about one mile and when I went to stop at a stop sign, the brake pedal went all the way to the floor, the brake light turned on and the engine started running rough and missing. I saw some information suggesting this would mean the brake booster is bad but I have all drum manual brakes. I don't see how these two problems can be related but they happened at the exact same time. I can't see or feel any leaks in the brake system and there is no obvious cause of the engine issue.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

One thing at a time. It may simply be coincidental. Fix the brakes first. Pedal to the floor is typically a bad master cylinder, but check the brake fluid first as it may have gotten low. If it got too low, like when you bleed brakes and don't pay attention to keeping the reservoir filled, it can suck air. It could also be low if you have a leaking brake line or wheel cylinder. You will have to determine the cause if the fluid is low. 

If the fluid looks full, then you could have air in the brake system or MC has gone bad. So first bleed the entire brake system looking for any air pockets. Next adjust your brakes to make sure they are not too far off the drum. Excess air gap between the shoe and drum will cause the pedal to depress further than needed. If both of these prove to be good, then I would still be looking at the MC.

Once you get the brakes fixed, then address the rough running condition which I am going to guess is the Edelbrock carb.


----------



## Littlegto67 (Oct 8, 2017)

I suspect the same. Thank you for your answer. I'm going to check to see if the brakes were bled properly tomorrow, I suspect they were not but it's surprising that I have driven it twice before today and had no problem with the brakes.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum LG67.
I have a rebuilt '67 Quadrajet for sale if you decide to go back to the original carb.
I have tested it on my '67 and it works flawlessly.


----------



## Littlegto67 (Oct 8, 2017)

I really want a 7037262 but I'd consider a 7027262. Mine is a California car. I would love to have the original carb but bought one on ebay that leaked and the seller tried to rip me off and I haven't found another one so I had no choice at the time but to stick with the Edelbrock. Since you are in Lake Arrowhead am I to assume yours is a California car? [email protected] is my e-mail, how much do you want for it? It's a long story but I ended up with this Ellerbrock and was not happy at the time and still not happy.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

It is a 7037262 and yes my '67 is a Ca. car built in Fremont and was purchased at Mission Pontiac in San Bernardino.
I will take 500 bucks for it + shipping.
It is ready to go, just bolt it on.
Money back if not satisfied just ship it back to me.
I bought it and rebuilt it so I would have one to run and in case my original which I sent to Cliff got lost or damaged in shipping.
I rebuilt it using Cliff's book and the mods have been done.
Jetted for a TH-400 w/ 2.90 rear end.
Has the vac port on the front for the A.I.R system.
PM me for more pics.


----------

